# dipolog meet up



## dadman63 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi , I am David - I will be flying into Dipolog on sept 5 and was wondering if anyone would care to meet. I would like to hear some stories and get some advise.


----------



## boris64 (Dec 13, 2018)

dadman63 said:


> Hi , I am David - I will be flying into Dipolog on sept 5 and was wondering if anyone would care to meet. I would like to hear some stories and get some advise.


It's a pity I didn't see this until now. I was in Dipolog for a few days during that time. My fiance is from ZDN...Salug. Dipolog is my favorite city in the Philippines. Maybe you were that "foreigner" I said hello to at the top of the hotel restaurant? ))))


----------



## Rwestgate (Jan 29, 2019)

boris64 said:


> It's a pity I didn't see this until now. I was in Dipolog for a few days during that time. My fiance is from ZDN...Salug. Dipolog is my favorite city in the Philippines. Maybe you were that "foreigner" I said hello to at the top of the hotel restaurant? ))))


Boris, 

If the same we have chatted on VJ, my wife is from Sindangan, we'll be there in April for holy week/family reunion


----------

